# What do your cats do all day?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My almost 3 year old runs out as soon I open the door and then I only see him when he catches something or comes back, walks in, meows, looks around and leaves to dinner. Once locked in, torture Mama cat.

3-6 year old (really no idea) goes out in morning, back in soon for kitty massage, sleep around me, go out short time, back in, lay around, get brushed, eat, out, and when locked in run from Blanco and ask to go in the garage. She sleeps in my car now. 

Not a lot of playing - seems like you all have a lot more active cats.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

play-play-and more play


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I'm home Neelix is out so he's always getting into things and making messes... and chasing Book around. 

Book tries to avoid Neelix and investigates the apartment. He does enjoy playing chase with Neelix, he just hates getting caught and mauled by the little monster.

Mow watches the two of them to make sure no one gets too close.... tossing out hisses just to remind them they better not invade his personal space. 

Once Neelix is worn out EVERYONE sleeps. I take MowMow in the bedroom and read or nap while he curls up up against my face/chest in his favorite spot. We snuzzle and kiss for a little while before he sleeps.

WHile I"m at work? Who knows. When I leave in the AM, I can see MowMow humping Book on the window sill. If I come home unexpectedly they are both sleeping. WHen I come home on time (or late) they are waiting on the hall tree for me and Neelix is screaming his head off in his room.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry spends most of her day wandering around the house looking very determined to cause trouble. If she's silent, you know she's found something good to get into.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Hansel and Gretel are still young, so they spend a lot of time playing and doing crazy stuff like "side climbing" my rag - not sure how to call it, but Hansel lies down parallel to the rug with one paw under it and one above it and then moves along the side using his claws. I don't particularly care as it's an old rug that has I've been meaning to replace for a while but now wait for kitties to grow up a little first. I always find the sides of the rug bent. They are also all over all surfaces they can get on. 

They are also teaching me to keep things in order and not to make a mess on the table where I normally put my mail and other papers until I have time to go over them. Then I find everything on the floor.

One day I saw Hansel contemplating my crystal chandelier while he was looking for interesting stuff on my dinner table. I distracted him with a toy. Hope he doesn't get into his head to see if he can jump up.

A couple of times I found a toy fluffy dog that is lying on my 5' tall armoir on the floor. I am certain the toy dog didn't jump down all by itself. I saw Gretel jump there from my bed - it's quite a distance and she looks like she is flying when she does it, I wish I could film her doing it, but it's difficult to catch her in action. 

At other time they sleep or watch the squirrels outside through the sliding glass door. 

I don't really know what they do while I am at work, but likely all of the things about.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mostly sleep and eat!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yah, eat, sleep, day dreaming, laze around, sniffing around the house and that occasional play time, pretty meaningless life, isn't it? lol. Indoor cats don't work anymore (catching rats), making their existence more meaningful, they have evolved into becoming entertainers, entertaining their owners, keeping owners happy just by purring up a storm, by their funny acts, their cute sleeping patterns etc etc - just kidding, lol.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

(I assume) plot world domination


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

More likely plotting to dominate you, lol...alot easier than even contemplating world domination.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

For the most part they sleep. The cat room which is filled with 6 five week old kittens and 4 ten+ week old kittens plays together for hours until about 9-10AM in the morning then they all sleep until about 4PM or so. 

My 5 senior resident cats sleep, eat, sleep some more, eat some more, change sleeping positions then sleep more. Polly zooms from one room to the next looking for stuff to get in to (she is now not allowed in the cat room - she is just too rough with the tiny babies in there)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My cats are busy executives:

Wake mom up 
Ask for jowl scratches
Ask for food
Ask for play
Toilet
Window
Sleep 9 am to 5 pm
Fight
Ask for jowl scratches
Ask for lap
Toilet
Ask for treats
Ask to go out (only Cuchi)
Lounge till mom's ready for bed
Jump on the bed to sleep with mom


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Breakfast, toilet, playtime, nap in the sun, playtime, nap in the other sunny window, Roku drags slippers around the house, Puccini drags his stuffed dog around, snack, nap, wait at the door for mom & dad to come home. 

Puccini used to just sleep all day before we got Roku, they run on the same schedule now and do everything together.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Eat
 Lounge/Sleep
 Look out the window
Chase each other around the house
Repeat steps 1-4


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sometimes Cuchi will be gone for hours, then comes back, uses the toilet, washes, has a meal, rests/naps a while and demands to be let out again. Then I sound like my mother used to: "THIS IS NOT A HOTEL!"


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu's and Kiki's day consists of a mix of play on the cat tree, the soft mice and balls, then sleep, then security checks of the apartment, then a bit of watching the boats go by on the marina, then a quick snack and then start all over again. Then awaiting our return for meet and greet and dinner time. I guess when
we are not home it's similar to this, along with surfing the net for cat videos


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

visit me in either bed or bathroom,
say good morning to me-he talks
cuddle
eat
look out window, door
follow me around,
talk to me
play
beg for treats
follow me around
nibble some food
beg to go out
curl up and nap, either in my computer chair, top of cat tree, or on my bed, from 12-5pm
get up, stretch, 
eat
walk around
curl up next to me
go nibble some food
on my lap when I am watching tv
during the night either on me or on coach
he eats during the night
When I go out during the day he does wake up and cry and survey the house...I se his favorite toys have been moved
He sometimes forgets that I am home and cries for company


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I think they mainly sleep.
They definitely play in the morning as I'm leaving for work, but always emerge from the spare room sleepy-eyed when I get home.
They also like to sit on the windowsills and torment the neighbour's dogs - they never barked until we got kittens 

When we are home, it's much the same except wake up and follow every time one of us goes toward the kitchen.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

My cat likes to act like she was completely miserable during the day, or at least restless, as she'll meet me by the door and meow pitifully and persistently like she was beyond desolate and had been waiting by the door for me for ages.. but, if I'm really, really quiet entering the apartment, she won't meet me, and will wander out my bedroom a few moments later looking rather sleepy and stretching, before starting up her little 'act'. 

She mostly sleeps, plays (her toys are always disarranged when I get home), and eats.


----------

